# Girls in the Know- Help me Decide on my next perfume!



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 25, 2007)

Here are my options:

Gucci II
Gucci Envy Me
Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb

Not sure which one to get! Anyone have any of these?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 25, 2007)

omg. I LOVE Gucci II. It's one of my staples!


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 27, 2007)

Get Gucci II
I have Flowerbomb, and I quickly became bored with it.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2007)

Gucci 2!!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 28, 2007)

I really like Envy Me.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a lot of votes of Gucci II


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 30, 2007)

oh my GAWD flowerbomb all the way!!!! that is one of my FAVORITES!!!!! i have gucci envy me II, and it is nice too but it's a totally diff kind of scent! i get sooo many compliments when i wear flowerbomb!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

flowerbomb.  but have you tried BVLGARI's new OMNIA AMETHYSTE?  omg it smells soo nice, i just bought one last weekend.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C15137


----------

